# Kayfun 3.1 ES 510 Drip tip adapter



## LandyMan (3/11/14)

Hi all,

Where can I find one of the 510 adapters? I would really like to add some individual style to my Kayfun with different tips.

Thanks


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/11/14)

LandyMan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Where can I find one of the 510 adapters? I would really like to add some individual style to my Kayfun with different tips.
> 
> Thanks


Normally comes with the kayfun if its not one of the proprietary only topcaps I think.


----------



## LandyMan (3/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Normally comes with the kayfun if its not one of the proprietary only topcaps I think.


I don't remember mine having the adapter in the box, but will check tonight when I get home (yeah, still working)


----------



## BansheeZA (3/11/14)

Should be in the box. It was one of the features of the 3.1
fasttech also has replacement parts
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009156/1562800-replacement-spare-parts-for-kayfun-v3-1-atomizer


----------



## LandyMan (3/11/14)

Nevermind, I'm just an idjit ... again. It is in the packet with the spare o-rings and stuff 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

LandyMan said:


> Nevermind, I'm just an idjit ... again. It is in the packet with the spare o-rings and stuff
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Score! 

I was about to suggest this....
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1787302

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (4/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Score!
> 
> I was about to suggest this....
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1787302


I have one of those on my kayfun lite and it works perfectly. Just have to use the chimney from the 3.1. The lite chimney is too short. It also takes a lot of juice with the milled out part inside


----------



## LandyMan (4/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Score!
> 
> I was about to suggest this....
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1787302


That looks really good


----------

